# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Las sequías se deben al cambio climático

## ben-amar

ELPAIS.COMSociedad

Las sequías invernales en el Mediterráneo se deben al cambio climático
Una investigación de la agencia estadounidense NOAA muestra que el aumento de los gases de efecto invernadero está agravando la escasez natural de precipitaciones entre Gibraltar y Oriente Medio

A.R. - Madrid - 28/10/2011

Las sequías en el período invernal, justo cuando son más graves, en la región mediterránea se están haciendo más habituales e intensas y esto se debe, en gran medida, al incremento de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, es decir, al cambio climático provocado por la acción del hombre, según una investigación realizada por expertos de la Agencia Nacional del Océano y la Atmósfera (NOAA) estadounidense. "La magnitud y frecuencia de las sequías que se han registrado son demasiado grandes para que se pueda explicar solamente por la variabilidad natural", afirma Martin Hoerling, líder del estudio. "No son buenas noticias para una región que soporta ya escasez hídrica, porque implica que es poco probable que la variabilidad natural por si sola haga volver el clima normal a la región".


Precipitaciones invernales en el Mediterráneo
NOAA | 28-10-2011
Las zonas marcadas en rojo y en naranja han experimentado inviernos especialmente secos desde 1971 a 2010, respecto a la media de 1902-2010.

El impacto de las sequías invernales es especialmente problemático porque precisamente en esa estación del año cuando se concentra la mayor parte de las precipitaciones en la zona Mediterránea, señala Hoerling. En gran parte de la península Ibérica, por ejemplo, la disminución de las lluvias en verano, cuando son naturalmente escasas, apenas influye en las reservas de agua, mientras que dichas reservas se resienten gravemente si llueve menos en los meses en que se registran normalmente las precipitaciones.

En los últimos 20 años, 10 de los 12 inviernos más secos se han registrado en las zonas que rodean el Mediterráneo, señalan los investigadores de la NOAA, que han trabajado en colaboración con expertos del Cooperative Institute for Research in Environmental Sciences (CIRES), y que avanzan sus resultados en la edición en internet de Journal of Climate, publicaciones de la Sociedad Meterológica Americana (EE UU). Para identificar posibles causas de este incremento de las sequías invernales, los científicos han analizado los datos meteorológicos registrados y los modelos climáticos, intentando aislar el efecto de la variabilidad natural del clima, del patrón cíclico denominado Oscilación del Atlántico Norte y del cambio climático causado por el incremento de las emisiones de los gases de efecto invernadero a la atmósfera por las actividades humanas. Se han basado en datos que se remontan a 1902.

El cambio climático provocado por el incremento de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero explica aproximadamente la mitad el aumento de las sequías desde 1902 hasta 2010, concluyen los investigadores, puntualizando que también influyen, por tanto, otros procesos que no identifican.

Hoerling y sus colegas hanpartido de la base de que el Mediterráneo se considera un punto caliente de impacto importante del cambio climático por la escasez de agua en la región, el rápido aumento de la población y las proyecciones climáticas que indican un incremento de riesgo de sequía en el futuro. "La cuestión era si esa sequía prevista había empezado ya a producirse en invierno o no, la estación más importante para los recursos de agua, y la respuesta es que si", afirma el líder del equipo.

El cambio hacia la reducción de las precipitaciones invernales en la región mediterránea se sitúa a principios de los años setenta, tanto en las series de datos de las observaciones directas de las condiciones meteorológicas como en los modelos de proyección climática que incluyen el aumento de las concentraciones de gases de efecto invernadero. Los patrones de temperatura de la superficie del mar emergen como causa principal de la relación entre cambio climático y sequía en el mediterráneo, explican los especialistas de la NOAA. En las últimas décadas, continúan, el cambio climático inducido por las emisiones ha provocado un calentamiento notable, comparativamente, de los océanos en latitudes tropicales. "Este patrón, actúa como motor de los patrones meteorológicos de la sequía en el Mediterráneo, hay una coincidencia temporal entre los cambios de la temperatura oceánica y el incremento de las sequías", señalan los científicos.


Sequia
NOAA | 28-10-2011
Gráfico de precipitaciones invernales en la región del Mediterráneo desde 1902 hasta 2010.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

10/30/11 a las 5:26
Las lluvias en la Península Ibérica podrían disminuir hasta un 42% a finales del siglo XXI debido al cambio climático 



(UGR) Las precipitaciones medias anuales en la Península Ibérica podrían sufrir importantes disminuciones a finales de este siglo, en el período 2070-2099 (entre un -18% y un -42% como media) debido a los efectos del cambio climático. Aunque la magnitud de los cambios proyectados varían heterogéneamente de unas regiones a otras y en función de las distintas estaciones, llovería mucho menos en verano (entre -32% y -71%), mientras que en invierno las precipitaciones serían mucho mas suaves (entre -2% y -23%).

Así se desprende de un estudio sobre el cambio climático realizado por científicos del Departamento de Física Aplicada de la Universidad de Granada, el más completo publicado hasta la fecha a nivel mundial para un período tan largo (30 años) empleando una tecnología de alta resolución. Por estaciones, su trabajo ha revelado que habrá zonas amplias de la Península donde aumentarán las lluvias durante el invierno (aunque estos cambios no son significativos estadísticamente), y se reducirán las precipitaciones en primavera y en otoño. Las áreas más afectadas por los cambios de precipitación parece que estarán localizadas sobre las regiones montañosas.
Incremento de las temperaturas

El autor principal de este trabajo, Daniel Argüeso Barriga, advierte de que es bastante probable que se produzca un incremento muy significativo de las temperaturas en toda la Península Ibérica, en especial para los extremos de la temperatura máxima. Así, las proyecciones de cambio para la temperatura máxima media anual están entre 2.0ºC y 4.3ºC, y entre 1.4ºC y 3.4ºC para la mínima. De nuevo, los cambios más pronunciados se obtienen para el verano y los más suaves para el invierno.

A la luz de sus resultados, los científicos de la UGR creen que se producirá una más rápida transición de invierno a verano en ciertas regiones de la Península, y que habrá una fuerte tendencia a extremos más cálidos en el futuro. Las regiones afectadas por incrementos de temperatura más acusados se extienden por todo el interior, en el caso de las máximas, y están localizadas fundamentalmente en las zonas de montaña para las mínimas.

Este trabajo, que ha sido dirigido por los profesores Yolanda Castro Díez , María Jesús Esteban Parra y Sonia Raquel Gámiz Fortis, proporciona una serie de proyecciones de cambio climático sobre la Península Ibérica a una resolución espacial (10 kilómetros) que permite dilucidar la respuesta del sistema climático frente al calentamiento global a escalas regionales. La resolución empleada para estas simulaciones no tiene precedentes en la Península y, por lo tanto, aporta información inédita sobre las repercusiones del cambio climático en la precipitación y la temperatura de la región.

Las proyecciones climáticas globales, destaca Daniel Argüeso, indican que en el futuro pueden producirse cambios significativos como consecuencia del calentamiento global y que podrán tener importantes repercusiones medioambientales, sociales y económicas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es lo que hace falta también...

----------

